# Faure Solo Piano Works



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been enamored with them for the last year and a half or so. Particularly some barcarolles and nocturnes. His harmonic ingenuity was incredible. I've been studying how to play the 1st barcarolle for a while and it's a surprisingly tricky piece for how pianistic it sounds. Lots of voicing dynamics, and a bit awkward under the hands but sounds wonderful. I'm thinking of trying my hands at the third nocturne in A flat 



 Such a sweet piece. But my favorite piece overall is probably the 3rd barcarolle.

The late barcarolles and nocturnes get very strange, but are often very compelling. Apart from nocturnes and barcarolles this impromptu seems to have been very famous as a piece for a while 




Any experience with recordings of these works, or performing them yourself even?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Later on we get Faure like this! Really haunting. His 13th nocturne. He wrote 13 nocturnes 13 barcarolles all across his career.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought this double CD (Jean-Philippe Collard, EMI) around 1990. Beautiful music for sure - one of my favourite piano discs. I don't have a comparison in terms of performance but I like what I hear from Collard.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I also have no to little comparison but the Collard was re-packaged into a five CD (complete? Fauré piano, one CD with mélodies) set on French EMI and might be easier to find in this incarnation.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Later on we get Faure like this! Really haunting. His 13th nocturne. He wrote 13 nocturnes 13 barcarolles all across his career.


Don't forget the piano preludes, op 103.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Any experience with recordings of these works, or performing them yourself even?


IMO Heidsieck excelled in this music. It's a great shame that Cortot never recorded any of the late music, he wrote a book on Fauré but maybe they fell out.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

There used to be a complete Faure piano music by Collard on Brilliant(?) for next to nothing. It also has all the music for 2 pianists, Dolly Suite, etc. I jumped on it when it was offered. It's excellent. Hope it's still around for you.

*Ah, here it is (used): https://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Piano-...&s=music&sprefix=faure+coll,popular,94&sr=1-6

(unfortunately, used + much more expensive than when initially offered)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I stumbled on this set - no guarantees, but the piano works are by Collard and Erato usually is pretty decent in French repertoire:

Gabriel Faure: Faure Edition (Erato), 12 CD's set, 32 euro at jpc.de


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

SearsPoncho said:


> There used to be a complete Faure piano music by Collard on Brilliant(?) for next to nothing. It also has all the music for 2 pianists, Dolly Suite, etc. I jumped on it when it was offered. It's excellent. Hope it's still around for you.
> 
> *Ah, here it is (used): https://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Piano-...&s=music&sprefix=faure+coll,popular,94&sr=1-6
> 
> (unfortunately, used + much more expensive than when initially offered)


I have this set.

https://www.amazon.com/Faure-Comple...8870b&pd_rd_wg=RrLuT&pd_rd_i=B003E1QD8U&psc=1


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ve heard Jean Doyen and Paul Crossley beside Collard, they are all good but I think I slightly prefer Crossley here.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I have Jean Hubeau's Complete Solo Piano on Erato, plus Dolly Suite and a selection of nocturnes, barcarolles and impromptus covered by Pascal Rogé and the Labèque sisters on Decca


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fauré: The Complete Music for Piano

Kathryn Stott (piano), with Martin Roscoe (piano)

This is a outstanding set, sorry for the in convince by putting Ravel here.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Love the preludes especially this recording:

In fact any of Germaine's recordings of Faure are amazing.


----------

